# How do I join owners club?



## mad hatter (Apr 28, 2013)

Had my White tt now for 6 months and would like to join some of the outings,


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Go here: http://www.ttoc.co.uk/

and select ttoc online shop near the bottom of the list on the LH side.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Check the Events section and just put your name down for an event and turn up. Events are run by forum members as well as club reps and all events apart from the odd special one are open to everyone, club member or not, so you'll be made welcome either way


----------

